# 89 Maxima GXE fuel inj. connector



## darrellk65 (Jul 13, 2004)

DO I need a special tool to get this connector off?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

not really, there is a metal clip that needs to be pulled up before the connectors will separate


----------

